# looking for guidbrod foulproofs.



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking for a set with a 60,40,30,24 and a 16 or a set that's close. Guidbrods only.

Bought a Star 8' rod, but Star starts their guides out as a 40 on the 8s. Love the rod, but I hate the small guides, so warranty vs. distance....warranty loses.

Also looking for a 706z drag knob.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

*Parts*

Give Ron a call at the Rod N Reel Depot. His number is 850 458 0428. He has a lot of stock on hand. May have what u are looking for.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Ron at the Rod n Reel Depot. His number is 850 458 0428. The address is 8911 Fowler Rd. Located right behind Lowes on 9 mile rd.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I know that I am a little late responding but your 706z Drag knob according to the Penn schematics is the same as 750/850ss & 7500/8500ss.

I am currently out of stock on these but will have more in Friday


----------

